# Is there a pregnancy thread for ladies in Dublin?



## Ella72 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello

I wondered if there is a pregnancy thread for ladies in Dublin?

I currently live in London, and we have had our fertility tx here (ARGC) but I am moving home to Dublin in January. I have so far had all my scans here (I am 14 weeks) but will be home in Dublin next week and will have my first appointment with a private consultant at Holles St.

I have found the ARGC pregnancy threads so helpful and got to know so many nice women, and I hoped there might similar in Dublin.

Best wishes

Ella


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm not sure Hun but if I were u I'd just continue usin the one ur on at the min,I live in Armagh and the pregnancy thread I ended up on had women all over the place,a lot of us met up in Birmingham in may with our bubbas and are still in contact yet so if u are gettin plenty of support from ur current thread then I'd just stay there xx


----------



## Ella72 (Aug 19, 2011)

thanks Jen xx


----------

